# Stripper



## phahn (Jun 1, 2015)

Every year I stain a clients mahogany deck.
They are thrilled with the results from Sikkens DEK. And, it has a shiny satin finish.
After washing I use a square buff sander.
This year I want to strip it down prior to staining.
In the past I've tried Sherwins deck stripper and it's a painful slow, messy process.

What have you successfully used?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Hard to strip. You will need a strong caustic mix with a long dwell most likely.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

That is going to be a tough strip. I mix my own stripper but HD-80 would be my go to for a professional grade pre-made powder. Mixed 8-10 oz per gallon will be 4-5 times as hot as SW stripper (that stuff is for homeowners)


----------

